

US Gov't secretly spying on Everyone using civilian security cameras - lambersley
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2187602/U-S-Government-secretly-spying-using-civilian-security-cameras-say-Wikileaks.html

======
adrianwaj
I just wonder if Facebook will enter this equation with their store of photos
and names. I suggested this just prior to face.com's acquisition and someone
suggested I had misplaced paranoia.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033521> just imagine that anytime you
walk into a walmart store, you're tracked. Today's systems have the technical
capacity to do it.

------
bediger4000
If they can recognize individuals and track the individual from camera to
camera, I bet the NSA has a large number of great sets of the Playmate of the
Month. I mean, cameras are everywhere, and even the Playmate of the Month goes
out in public, or somewhere security cams can see her. Therefore, every time
she goes out in a particularly spectacular outfit, she can be tracked and
oogled from all anges.

What a breakthrough!

~~~
mtgx
Didn't the Pentagon just say that they want to crack down on their employees
who watch too much porn? Maybe they were already doing what you're suggesting.

------
toomuchcoffee
Why should anyone be surprised by this?

